# If it came down to Hillary Clinton vs Donald Trump



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If it came down to Hillary Clinton vs Donald Trump, who would you vote for?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I like Hilary Clinton. Even if Sanders wins the nomination though, I'd still rather vote Democratic than any of the Republican candidates.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i dont believe in voting but if i did i would vote trump all day and twice on sunday.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Funny question, Donald Trump 10x over.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't vote for either. I would pack up and move to Canada.

....oh wait, I'm already here. :yay

Seriously though, if I were American, I would vote for a 3rd party candidate. It's ridiculous to be locked into a 2-party system where both parties are corrupt. People think that voting for a 3rd party candidate means throwing your vote away. But it only means throwing your vote away because everyone else is also thinking that same thing, and therefore they don't vote for a 3rd party. Have the courage to stop voting for the lesser of two evils, and be bold enough to vote for someone you actually want. If enough people start doing that, others will have the courage to do the same, and thus you'll take the power away from the corrupt Republicans and Democrats. If Bernie loses to Hillary in the primary, he definitely needs to run as a 3rd party candidate. He's got the best chance of breaking the current system.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Clinton. Trump is against Hispanics, Islam, freedom of speech, is into incest, teens, vengeful and gets mad too easy.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

There's a lot not to like about Clinton, but under no circumstances will I vote for Donald Trump.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh ffs. I would write in Deez Nuts. And I'm not even kidding. No way in hell am I voting for either of those clowns.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. Donald Trump's wife's father was/is a communist and Hilliary is a Democrat (socialist). Or we could go the alternative route and vote for Sanders, who is also a communist. Tough choice there, huh. You gotta love "Democratic socialism". You can have any flavor you want.......as long as it tastes exactly like socialism.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not American, but I strongly oppose both candidates for a number of reasons, and would vote for neither.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Don't want to vote for Hellary or the unstable tear baby. This could be a good election for a third party since long time conservatives and liberals don't even like their own contenders.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm not American, but I'd happily vote for Donald Trump over Hilary Clinton. 

Sometimes the truth hurts. I can't say I've heard a lot from the other candidates here in the UK (we only get snippets), but they all seem to openly insult him or mock him for merely having his say. Sorry, but I find that childish and obviously if they have to lower themselves to that, they don't really have a case to answer back to. 

Trump is the only one who I've heard from who's spoke any sort of sense to me…


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not American, but I strongly oppose both candidates for a number of reasons, and would vote for neither.


Same. The Charlatan or The Fool? No thanks to either.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. Donald Trump's wife's father was/is a communist


Is Donald Trump a secret communist? :O


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Clinton
Trump
Deez Nuts

Best election ever....


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Neither. But if I had to go with the lesser of two great evils, Trump


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You know I pitied Trump until I heard his racist comments. Not taking this geezer seriously anymore. If Trump wins, then I will remove myself from earth and live in space. I heard there was a petition going on to ship Trump off to space if he does win the election, but I believe it's BS.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

If it were the Hillbot versus Trump, I'd begrudgingly vote for the Hillbot. I'm a registered Republican and wanted a Republican to be president, just not any of the people currently running. On both sides this is the almost the absolute worst field of candidates imaginable (of course it can get worse, but this is pretty bad). I agree with Trump wholeheartedly on illegal aliens (except for allowing them to "come back in") and like the idea of someone unconventional and politically incorrect as president, but his boorishness has no business in the WH. Hillary I can't stand personally or politically, but at least she's a known quantity, the devil you know (or sort of know considering she's such a flip-flopper). Without question, though, I'll take her over Sanders, and I do want Hillary to be the nominee. This doddering old fairytale-believing socialist piece of sh!t being so close to Hillary in Iowa is both scary and amusing. If Sanders were to be president, we might as well wad this country up and throw it in the trash. 

It's a shame that someone more kosher couldn't have been running on both sides. Hell, I curse the ground that obama walks on, but if it were possible, I'd gladly vote him in for one more term over these bums.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh god!
Can't we vote for Sanders?

Hillary seems to be the lesser evil so. Her.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Hillary's shady but definitely a better option than Trump holy ****.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Not American but I'd vote Trump. I just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

They are both spawns of satan.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

xD whoever chose criminal Hillary, lay off the heavy drugs.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Is hillary clinton that bad that this is even a question?


----------



## donuts2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Clinton is a lot more likable


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

Voting is important. Idk Bernie Sanders? Or Clinton.

No way would I vote a islamophobe


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Neither.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



Wings of Amnesty said:


> I like Hilary Clinton. Even if Sanders wins the nomination though, I'd still rather vote Democratic than any of the Republican candidates.


I agree. The system is rigged. Adam RE shed a bit of light on that.

Anyway, cheers!

-T.R.G.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Trump.... 

Because he is against Hispanics, Islam, freedom of speech, is into incest, teens, vengeful and gets mad too easy....

How can you blame him for wanting to get a piece of this....


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

If it came down to Hillary or Trump, I'd have to go with Trump.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I think Clinton will be the next POTUS. On the polls, she's ahead of the old crazy commie and way ahead of the boastful bigot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Of all the things I don't care about Hillary, probably the worst is her voice. If I have to listen to her shrilly, naggy voice for 4 years, I probably wind up moving to Somalia.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Hillary has completely pissed off and alienated half of the voters in this country...there were people that were on the fence about whether or not to vote for her, and, well, she made that decision a lot easier by opening her f-ing mouth. The infamous "what difference - at this point, what difference does it make" line pretty much sealed the deal. Anyone in this country that has ever served, that has family, or friends that have ever served in any branch of the military....they wouldn't vote for her if you had a gun to their head now. Imo she is personally responsible for the deaths of four Americans. She did nothing. She might as well have pulled the trigger herself. I'm actually embarrassed as an American that she's even being taken seriously.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I like Hilary Clinton. Even if Sanders wins the nomination though, I'd still rather vote Democratic than any of the Republican candidates.


yep
although i prefer Bernie I think
will be an interesting election

if it came down to those 2 though, you'd have a dumbass billionaire who's funny because he gets away saying whatever he wants vs a boring fake supposedly democratic woman who at least has some experience with what she's talking about

as long as it's not someone who's as religiously retarded (pun intended) as carson or rubio, that'd be preferable


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

They all seem so terrible. If I was forced to vote I would pick Hillary but I really don't want either of them to be president. The sad thing is I don't see any good candidates.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

As much as I loathe feminists and their ilk, I'd much rather see Hillary in office than Trump.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

scarpia said:


>


Double standard? If this picture involved ANYONE else, there would be a firestorm about this kind of statement!


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

If they were literally the only two people running, I wouldn't vote. There are other options so I won't be voting for either of them anyway.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 13, 2016)

Hillary is a terrorist supporting genocidal war criminal. That is a fact.


----------



## amy1975 (Feb 13, 2016)

why?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

If I was an American and it was those 2,I wouldn't vote but if forced to,Clinton


----------



## Krieg (Feb 13, 2016)

If any of you actually read some of Clintons emails that were released on new years eve (the ones that were about Libya), you would know that she supported "rebel" groups that she knew had been infiltrated by Al Qaeda and continued to support these groups even after she learned that they were committing acts of ethnic cleansing on dark skinned Libyans in the west of the country (Libya). Basically, Hillary used Islamic jihadists to regime change Libya. Now look at Libya. Its a failed state with a bunch of ISIS affiliates running around. She helped do that.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Is Ralph Nader still running?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I'm going to join the majority and stay home if those are the choices.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not American, but I strongly oppose both candidates for a number of reasons, and would vote for neither.


Same with me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Krieg said:


> If any of you actually read some of Clintons emails that were released on new years eve (the ones that were about Libya), you would know that she supported "rebel" groups that she knew had been infiltrated by Al Qaeda and continued to support these groups even after she learned that they were committing acts of ethnic cleansing on dark skinned Libyans in the west of the country (Libya). Basically, Hillary used Islamic jihadists to regime change Libya. Now look at Libya. Its a failed state with a bunch of ISIS affiliates running around.She helped do that.


:O

WOAH! Seriously?!?


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

Disregarding most polls say Clinton would win, I think a big factor would make her to lose: she's a woman.
Sexism still strong everywhere in the world (maybe not anymore in nordic countries, where feminism is ruling, oh wait that's sexism too), just look current females presidents, Bachelet in Chile, Merkel in Germany, Dilma in Brazil, etc. they get too much hate, they are ruining their party's path for the next elections, right now having a woman as president/candidate is a complicated factor for a party.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Hillary without a doubt.


----------



## sentencegenerator (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone over Trump. 

However, I'm rooting for Bernie.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Neither. I refuse to vote for the lesser of two evils, and I don't agree with either of them on enough of the issues. Do I really even need to explain why I wouldn't vote for Trump? I'm also sick of seeing the same families in the White House over and over again. I'm not really impressed by any of the choices this election cycle. I haven't come across a good independent candidate either. If there was a "no one" option on the Wisconsin ballot, I would vote for that.


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, there's this to consider;

http://www.newsmax.com/US/Donald-trump-university-defraud-real-estate/2015/09/16/id/691937/

How many millionaires were made out of putting students in debt for the rest of their lives?

Makes me sick.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Jill Stein
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'd vote for Donald Trump just to watch America get screwed over and then i'd do an evil laugh because Americans were dumb enough to elect this guy.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

My psychology professor talked to us today about how Trump's ego is one of a tyrant because he keeps demanding attention but has no way of explaining how things go he just keeps yelling the same thing over and over for attention just so that he can feel like he's superior and in control. 


Also, instead of Hillary, I'd love to vote for President Oprah Winfrey and her "I love Bread" platform.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm voting for either Bernie Sanders or Jill Stein (Green Party). Last time I voted for Jill Stein too since the democrats always take California anyways. Actually the same in my current state. I register as Democrat but I'm way to the left of the Democrats.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Canada really needed to be an option.


Edit: Jokes aside, I'm glad more and more people have heard of Jill Stein.  Warms my logical heart.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

There's no way I'm voting for a woman who stood by and said absolutely nothing while her president husband is getting blown in the oval office by interns. Says a lot about her whether it's her personal life, other peoples' business or not. She has no respect for herself, she has no business talking about equal anything for women. She probably has less respect for women than Trump does. What a hypocrite and a joke of a person.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

cheese is delicious


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

T-Bone said:


> There's no way I'm voting for a woman who stood by and said absolutely nothing while her president husband is getting blown in the oval office by interns. Says a lot about her whether it's her personal life, other peoples' business or not. She has no respect for herself, she has no business talking about equal anything for women. She probably has less respect for women than Trump does. What a hypocrite and a joke of a person.


It is odd to me that she's this symbol of female empowerment to many. Other than what you said, it's very safe to say that she would've fizzled before reaching the 2000s if she lost the name Clinton and divorced Billy. She would've lost so much power, and I think she knew that.

She's a follower. I've watched so many vids where she flip-flops. I understand that people grow and change their thinking. That's great. But it seems to me she follows public polls to hold onto political status. She wasn't for gay rights until it was popular in the polls, she was a warhawk when it was a popular stance, and now she's a liberal dove now that it's a popular stance for her to take. It's disconcerting that this feckless charlatan is so popular. Just like Trump being a twisted symbol of the "American Dream." It's offensive by them just being candidates for presidency.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

If I were eligible, I'd go with Trump out of spite about Sanders. And also to watch the world burn, of course.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

As time goes by, I find myself loathing Hillary Clinton more and more. But she's still at least marginally better than Donald Trump.

Honestly, though, the slimier her campaign tactics get and the more she, her campaign, and her supporters attempt to bully me into simply "accepting" that she's going to be the nominee (well before it's over) and doing my "democratic duty," "as a woman" by just "voting for her and getting it over with" (since I "have no choice" anyway)... The less likely I am to do it.

I do not respond well to being told what I "have" to do. Especially when it's not true, and _especially_ when the means to that end are infuriatingly disingenuous (and almost _smugly_ fixed).

It's seeming increasingly likely that, if Bernie does not get the ticket, I'll simply vote Jill Stein. Because f**** all y'all.

If Trump wins, it'll be on all of us.



Hayman said:


> I'm not American, but I'd happily vote for Donald Trump over Hilary Clinton.
> 
> Sometimes the truth hurts. I can't say I've heard a lot from the other candidates here in the UK (we only get snippets), but they all seem to openly insult him or mock him for merely having his say. Sorry, but I find that childish and obviously if they have to lower themselves to that, they don't really have a case to answer back to.
> 
> Trump is the only one who I've heard from who's spoke any sort of sense to me&#8230;


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not American, but I'd probably not vote at all or perhaps even vote for Trump. Four years of pain is worth it for the kick up the rear that the political establishment will get if an outsider is elected.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If Donald Trump becomes president, I will personally give him the middle finger.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

*sigh* I'm really hoping for Sanders to get the nomination, but, if Hillary gets it, I may vote for her because I'm worried about supreme court nominations. I may just stay home though.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist (Feb 8, 2016)

Trump if I had to pick one of the two. They both seem like crappy people, but at least Trump is forward about it.* Clinton is smug, self-serving, fake, partisan, and seems to feel entitled to the presidency. As if it's "her turn". Sanders seems decent, because he actually seems genuine. He has been consistent in his message for decades. Clinton just cares about winning. She changes her views with the wind.

I'm not going to vote for either of them though. I will be voting for the likely Libertarian nominee, Gary Johnson.

[*Sidenote: Also I'm not sure how much of what he says he really means. I think a lot of it is just to get media and pander to certain crowds. There are times that he seems to go out of his way to say controversial things. I'm not even fully convinced that his candidacy is 100% legitimate. Maybe it's a social experiment. Maybe he's just trolling the whole process. Maybe he's deliberately tanking the GOP. Maybe he was bored and wanted to get in the history books. I find it a little hard to believe that he could be so successful while being so ungoverned by reality. Plus, he didn't really voice such unnecessarily abrasive opinions in the past as far as I know. He was pretty moderate before. Actually, he still is pretty moderate on some issues, he just presents everything in an abrasive way.

Maybe not though, maybe he is as unhinged as he is coming across.]


----------



## drivinghome (Jul 19, 2015)

Bernie Sanders or Green Party Jill Stein over Hillary.

But if it were Hillary v. Trump, and that's *all* I could pick, of course Hillary. I don't want a deportation force squad roaming around and sparking violence. It would require a Nazi style deportation squad given the amount Trump wants to deport in a small amount of time. Also, he seems like he wants to privatize social security and he'd easily be the first person to start a nuclear war (admittedly Hillary might).

Even though Hillary has been a conservative Democrat for decades until this year, Trump is to the left of Hillary on "free"-trade and possibly drug prices for seniors and that's about it.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Ape in space said:


> I wouldn't vote for either. I would pack up and move to Canada.
> 
> ....oh wait, I'm already here. :yay
> 
> Seriously though, if I were American, I would vote for a 3rd party candidate. It's ridiculous to be locked into a 2-party system where both parties are corrupt. People think that voting for a 3rd party candidate means throwing your vote away. But it only means throwing your vote away because everyone else is also thinking that same thing, and therefore they don't vote for a 3rd party. Have the courage to stop voting for the lesser of two evils, and be bold enough to vote for someone you actually want. If enough people start doing that, others will have the courage to do the same, and thus you'll take the power away from the corrupt Republicans and Democrats. If Bernie loses to Hillary in the primary, he definitely needs to run as a 3rd party candidate. He's got the best chance of breaking the current system.


yeah, im getting my visa in order as we speak :clap


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ugh....that's like asking which STD I want to get.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

I really feel sorry for the American people at the moment. What sort of choices are those? They deserve MUCH more.

Trump is a businessman, not a politician. He's loud, brash, doesn't think before he speaks. Doesn't show remorse, empathy or sympathy for other people/cultures. He wants to spend more on the military, which is completely insane. Trump is a dangerous man and I don't think he'll be made president. I'm pretty sure the powers that be would more than likely step in if need be.

Hillary's campaign has and always will be funded by big banks and corporations, and that's a huge conflict of interest.

I could rant about both of them, but anyone with common sense can see they're both terrible for America.

I'm British. If I was American I'd probably vote for Bernie Sanders.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> Ugh....that's like asking which STD I want to get.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Im not american, but obviously clinton. I would never ever vote for douchebag tramp. I dont trust clinton whatsoever, but she seems pretty harmless. She'd probably have a bunch of campaigns for this and that and throw money away on this and that. But still quite quiet like obama. 
Trump on the other hand, is the kinda unpredictable guy who would go crazy because of power. No doubt. Ffs, he already has. He'd wake up every morning and decide to do that and that. He'd join a war at the first sign of tension. Insane.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm voting for whoever Donald Trump runs against. 

Donald Trump as president would be dangerous for America.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Any of the Republican candidates seem utterly nuts from an outsider's perspective, and I'm generally a conservative in the UK. I hope Trump wins the nomination as he seems less likely to unite the Republican base and beat Clinton. I suspect he will get a hammering in the general election.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

The Gloves Are Off: Trump Accuses Hillary Of Being "Involved In Corruption For Most Of Her Professional Life"

It's popcorn time.

Barely 24 hours after Trump launched his first Hillary attack ad in which he showed a laughing Putin respond to a barking Hillary, and shortly after Hillary's SuperPAC responded in kind with an ad of its own in which it used a Trump quote to mock him, the gloves are officially off, and now that both presidential candidates - both convinced they will face off against each other - are beyond the foreplay stage, the gloves have come off and the direct attacks are escalating rapidly.

So rapidly, in fact, that one may say Trump is risking a potential lawsuit with the following accusation (which, however, should not be too difficult to prove should one of Hillary's SuperPACs sue him for libel).

This is what Trump tweeted moments ago -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710626092114120708


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Initially I said I was going to vote for Hillary, but I've changed my mind. I'll pass on voting in this presidential election.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A.A said:


> Initially I said I was going to vote for Hillary, but I've changed my mind. I'll pass on voting in this presidential election.


If Hillary wins, you may never get another chance to vote.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> Clinton. Trump is against Hispanics, Islam, freedom of speech, is into incest, teens, vengeful and gets mad too easy.


 Wow.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I refuse to vote for either of them. I will vote for someone else, just not sure who yet, even if it's pointless. I genuinely like Bernie Sanders, but I won't decide yet to vote for him because I don't know quite enough about him. I'm not the most informed person and I won't pretend to be, but I do know enough about these two clowns. I will do some research on the other parties before I vote. Not voting Trump or Clinton, no way.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Trump, no doubt about it. 

People foam at the mouth over Trump because he said things that offended people, you know what offends me? Innocent people dying needlessly in an unjust war because we didn't have enough people in Congress to stand up and say no to the disastrous invasion of Iraq. Hillary was one of those that voted for the war. I don't want to hear about Trump's offensive comments (which have harmed no one) when Hillary's decisions have actually cost lives.

Hillary is a despicable politician, she is a chameleon who will say and do anything to get elected. Take for example her stance on gay marriage. Regardless of what your views are on this issue, Hillary claimed to be against it when it was unpopular, but when it became popular she flipped. Does anyone honestly believe she didn't privately support it beforehand? Now that it is legal across the country Hillary markets herself as a champion of the LGBT community. How can anyone take this seriously? She's an empty pantsuit. 

A vote for Hillary is a vote for the status quo that has screwed the nation and the world for decades, it means the continuation of an imperial foreign policy that calls for perpetual war, it means the good of a country sacrificed for the personal ambitions of one politician.

Is Trump an abrasive jerk? Yes! So what? I want to elect the person who will do a cannon ball into the status quo's swimming pool and rock the establishment to its knees so that maybe one day we can build something better.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> If Hillary wins, *you may never get another chance to vote*.


Hmmmm, why do you say that?


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

I voted for Trump in the N.C. primary, and I most certainly intend to vote for him in the general election. Moreover, according to a litany of recently released new polls, Clinton and Trump are effectively tied within the margin of error both nationally and in several swing states:

http://www.qu.edu/news-and-events/q...ing-state-polls/release-detail?ReleaseID=2365

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/election/article89191922.html

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-tied-going-into-conventions-cbsnyt-poll/

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/elections/election_2016/white_house_watch

https://d25d2506sfb94s.cloudfront.net/cumulus_uploads/document/ipip6gj791/econToplines.pdf

The point is that anyone who thinks Clinton is assured an automatic victory in November is only fooling themselves. Buckle up, because this is going to be a wild ride!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

vsaxena said:


> I voted for Trump in the N.C. primary, and I most certainly intend to vote for him in the general election. Moreover, according to a litany of recently released new polls, Clinton and Trump are effectively tied within the margin of error both nationally and in several swing states:
> 
> http://www.qu.edu/news-and-events/q...ing-state-polls/release-detail?ReleaseID=2365
> 
> ...


Hill still hasn't stepped up to the plate.

If Trump beings Pence along, he is the next best thing to Kasich, who won Ohio. Pence stood up to Obama several times like Kasich did.

We were hoping he would advance to the finals, but his vote became more of a vote of confidence from us Buckeyes. He really turned this state around from Ted Strickland (who is trying to get re-elected here D'OH!)


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

A.A said:


> Hmmmm, why do you say that?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow.


Yep, Trump is a horrible soulless human being.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

I think Trump becoming president would backfire over the long term. You may be sticking it to the establishment in the short run by voting for him, but his presidency will likely be so disastrous that he'll end up strengthening the establishment in the long run. His disastrous presidency will likely vindicate the establishment and reinforce their contempt for the lower classes, thus making it even easier for them to rationalize exploiting the lower classes. If you're going to vote in someone who's anti-establishment, at least choose someone competent and honorable. Unfortunately, that ship has sailed.

Decisions based on desperation often don't end well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

this chica ain't american, but I'm rooting for Hillary!!! .


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Out of the two probably Hillary. I'd be very surprised if Trump got the presidency, although less surprised after what happened with Brexit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> Yep, Trump is a horrible soulless human being.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And Hillary isn't?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> And Hillary isn't?


Was just thinking that... I'm not sure she's ever been accused of having a soul, either.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> And Hillary isn't?


Well no, she isn't against Hispanics, Jews, Islam, freedom of speech, isn't into incest, teens, vengeful or gets mad too easy. Those are Trump traits.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> Well no, she isn't against Hispanics, Jews, Islam, freedom of speech, isn't into incest, teens, vengeful or gets mad too easy. Those are Trump traits.


That's pretty sad to just dismiss Trump like that. To take that kind of attitude makes it no different than Black Lives Matter.

You were in the military. Even you would have had to know that the best defense is a strong offense.

Trump is not for just letting anyone in unchecked. That's what he was referring to about Mexicans (breaking Mexican law and fleeing to the USA, even after being deported - Kate's Law is supposed to stop that - and Muslims with bad intentions coming in unchecked.

He said he would put a stop to immigration "until we figure out what is going on". We have possible Trojan Horses coming here and no one seems to care? That's just another issue causing internal strife that will split our country like the Civil War.

We have NO evidence that he committed a rape/incest. He was complimenting his daughter's beauty - not literally wanting to date her. Come on.

He is mad at the Washington Post, a leftist medium, for constantly attacking him and not getting a fair story. The goal was to get them to be more fair. He's not going to permanently main their journalism. Hillary isn't giving a press conference; it's a similar deal.

2007 (see her claw at 0:17):


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's pretty sad to just dismiss Trump like that. To take that kind of attitude makes it no different than Black Lives Matter.
> 
> You were in the military. Even you would have had to know that the best defense is a strong offense.
> 
> ...


It's not sad. I'd rather not have a racist in the white house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> It's not sad. I'd rather not have a racist in the white house.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, it is. He's not a racist; he does business with everyone.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

nubly said:


> It's not sad. I'd rather not have a racist in the white house.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed, I'm not a fan of Hillary but it's pretty clear who is against xenophobia and pro women's rights. Hint: she's doesn't degrade women or comment on her dick size. She may be a political machine but she's not nearly as dangerously ignorant and offensive as the cheeto.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I kinda get the feeling that the biggest thing Clinton did wrong was not be Sanders. Like if Sanders wasn't in this, if no one got their hopes up over Sanders, and he wasn't part of this race, there wouldn't be the hate against Clinton. Her policies are reflective of the majority of America, her platform already won twice when it had Obama's face on it. It would just be a landslide Clinton victory in November, but now it's more questionable.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Isidewith.com gave me those results :



> 91% Donald Trump Republican
> on foreign policy, immigration, domestic policy, criminal, education, environmental, social, and healthcare issues.
> 
> 70% Gary Johnson Libertarian
> ...


But at this point, I fear that the discrepancy between words and deeds will be bigger than ever. Can't trust the two main options.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

It's funny how perceptions change with arising events. 

All it will take is one major attack from ISIS in the United States and people will be begging for Donald Trump to take office. 

If ISIS is clever, they will attack America before the November elections so that way Americans will be more likely to vote for him. During times of desperateness, we are more likely to vote for those with extreme views. History has a tendency to repeat itself...

They will likely attack this fall. I'm estimating around late September or early October. That way it will be a month before the elections and people will still be emotionally affected by the attack on America so they're much more likely to vote for Donald based on fear. 


ISIS wants Donald to win because of his ban on muslims from entering the United States, it will make more people in the middle east hate America and this is what ISIS ultimately wants because if more middle easterners hate America, then they will be more likely to join ISIS cause. 

So in a way, a Donald Trump presidency will actually cause more middle easterners to hate America so in the long run, they will be more dangerous.


That's what I think.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

At this point, I'm truly undecided. I've never been this undecided this far into an election season. I wanted to vote for a Republican, but it would be someone like John Kasich -- a moderate who does not believe he's God and who would promise to shrink the size of government and its role in your life. I like the "idea" of Trump -- a politically incorrect outsider who is against illegal aliens (one of the main issues to me). I just wish this person weren't Trump. Every time Trump opens his mouth, he turns me off. He's been fun to watch on "The Apprentice", but his temperament may not be suited to the presidency. Plus, as he showed in his speech yesterday, he may be just as in favor of a huge government as the swine obama and piece of sh!t socialist sanders (the latter of whom is the most reprehensible person ever to run for the office). I heard nothing in his speech about self-reliance; it was about what his huge government will do for you. I'd almost love for Trump to be president because it'll make the little SJWs go insane and start crying. 

As for Hillbot, at least she's a known quantity and has been around, which is more than can be said for Trump (he's known as a person, but not as a politician, and obama wasn't known at all and look how he turned out). She's a moderate at heart, but unfortunately is being pushed to the left by the clueless sanders rabble. I can't stand her personality. Her support for unbounded immigration is the biggest strike against her. I do like that she has foreign policy experience, but that's about it. She doesn't believe she's God either, which has always been the main problem with obama. A lot with Hillbot will depend on who she chooses as her running mate. If she makes the mistake of choosing the reprehensible elizabeth warren or the totally inexperienced/just-for-his-race julian castro, I won't vote for her. 

So yeah, I'm conflicted.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Donald is good for the lols but not good for office.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I would shoot myself in the ****** head at this point. I would shoot myself in the ****** head.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Choose your doom 2016


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Donald is the exact opposite of what we call "diplomatic." At least Hillary has some sense to not stir things up by talking about other people. Then again, she does have her own agenda which could include war. Then again, Trump wants the rich people to win and the inner cities will win too.. somehow. He'll do a lot for the inner cities, but first he'll have to tackle the Moslems and their religious ways.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I honestly don't think Trump is that bad. He says all these ridiculous things, I doubt he'll go through with them. I can't take him seriously. It's like George Bush back in 2004, he grew on me. Everyone here acts like the world is going to hell in a handcart, but, like, look around you, man. We are surrounded by dicks. Our politicians are a mere fart in a windstorm.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

you americans are basically choosing between the devil and..... the other devil........ bye........


----------



## theExile (Oct 26, 2016)

So basically, whether I want to punched in the gut or in the face. One is probably is a pig and idiot and the other is.. pretty much just a monster.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

theExile said:


> So basically, whether I want to punched in the gut or in the face.


I say the same thing when I contemplate whether to ask a girl out or not.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

xxDark Horse said:


> theExile said:
> 
> 
> > So basically, whether I want to punched in the gut or in the face.
> ...


Don't they typically aim a little lower than that? You know, like... the shin. Ever banged your leg on a coffee table? It f***ing hurts, man.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

The system is fvcked. Voters, please use your brains.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

RestlessNative said:


> The system is fvcked. Voters, please use your brains.


Honestly speaking, I've tried to read and tried to understand what's the deal with the US election system, but I'm still failing to do so. I've read the word Gerrymandering in a lot of places but the explanations everywhere are complicated as ****. I saw this image somewhere but some people I've said it's not even accurate -.-










Maybe the fact that this sh¡t is so complicated/obsolete truly tells us that it's somewhat flawed?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

eukz said:


> I've read the word Gerrymandering in a lot of places but the explanations everywhere are complicated as ****. I saw this image somewhere but some people I've said it's not even accurate -.-


The exact outcome of the layout of the districts is complicated to analyse and explain, as there are many factors involved. But looking at the map of the districts of North Carolina below, the districts do seem very arbitrarily defined. This, and the incentives it creates, is a problem inherent to "winner-takes-all" type systems and a good reason for abandoning such systems.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Milco said:


> The exact outcome of the layout of the districts is complicated to analyse and explain, as there are many factors involved. But looking at the map of the districts of North Carolina below, the districts do seem very arbitrarily defined. This, and the incentives it creates, is a problem inherent to "winner-takes-all" type systems and a good reason for abandoning such systems.


That whole districts BS really sounds arbitrary and unethical. I watched a video that explains like you're five, and I think I finally got it.






The US is hardly a democracy.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

You guys have no choice. You have to vote Clinton. Of course she is a ****ty candidate, but she is the lesser of two evils (by far).

Q: Can you let Trump be president?

A: No. He is uninformed, unintelligent, unethical, anti intellectual, is a blatant con man and is a sexual predator (amongst other things).

You cannot let someone with this many bad qualities become the president of the USA. Regardless of how bad Clinton is, you must vote for her because she is the better choice. You don't have a good choice, but the rational decision must be to pick the best of the choices available.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

F Donald Trump!


----------

